# some of my favorites !



## lil digger (Jul 26, 2011)

First a cobalt blue j.wise allentown pa


----------



## lil digger (Jul 26, 2011)

Second a W.siegfried from walnutport


----------



## lil digger (Jul 26, 2011)

Third. S.Cummings from philly


----------



## lil digger (Jul 26, 2011)

Next  A seitz and bro


----------



## lil digger (Jul 26, 2011)

Fifth Walnutport bottling , walnutport pa


----------



## lil digger (Jul 26, 2011)

Next a gus. Loescher Wines and liquors from pearl river n.j


----------



## lil digger (Jul 26, 2011)

7th an Iron pontil j.marbacher from easton


----------



## lil digger (Jul 26, 2011)

next 2 colored 8 sided seitx premium mineral waters. The blue is iron pontil


----------



## lil digger (Jul 26, 2011)

and last a p.sharky from macuh chunk


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice! I'd be happy with a Graff.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 26, 2011)

Great examples! I really like that Marbacher!!

 ~Tim


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 26, 2011)

> I'd be happy with a Graff


 Sorry to interrupt your thread Lil.
 Hey Cows. That could be arranged. 

 PS. Gotta love those colored mineral waters!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 26, 2011)

Great looking bottles!![]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 27, 2011)

Great bottles!


----------



## epackage (Jul 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lil digger
> 
> Second a W.siegfried from walnutport


 Odd that the G is so big..


----------



## epackage (Jul 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lil digger
> 
> Next a gus. Loescher Wines and liquors from pearl river n.j


 ny


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 27, 2011)

This is my favorite of the group.. primitive and nicely seeded.. []


----------



## lil digger (Jul 28, 2011)

huh never took notice to that


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  lil digger
> 
> Next a gus. Loescher Wines and liquors from pearl river n.j


 
 I love this one... Strong embossing, interesting embossing, and whittled to boot... Great bottles.


----------

